

Ask HN: Golfers, what are your thoughts on this pricing? - lenkendall

Trying to tap the golf nerds on HN. Based on what you&#x27;ve spent for similar products, what&#x27;s your take on the pricing of this training club?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;tourimpactgolf&#x2F;tour-impact-golf-improve-your-swing-with-sound
======
mb_72
Interesting, and seemingly well-researched, idea. My dad - who taught me golf
- has been through a lot of 'training aids' already, and has sometimes shared
them with me. Note - he's a ~12 handicapper and I play off around ~14.

I think the price point of 120USD for a club is entirely reasonable, in fact I
was slightly surprised to see it so 'low'.

These days my Dad and I take golf a lot less seriously - and yet still somehow
play just as well / badly as when we were trying harder - so I wouldn't
personally support this campaign, however I bet many, many golfers would once
the word is out a bit more.

Good luck to your friend and his dad. :)

~~~
lenkendall
Thanks for the thorough reply. It's interesting to hear your take on the
pricing. Based on my own pricing $120 also seems reasonable to me, but the
opposite opinion has been expressed as well.

Over time hopefully the guys will be able to lower production costs with
volume, but for now the margins are pretty slim.

------
mrmagoo312
My father is an avid golfer (~2 handicap) and I think he would probably like
this product, and the price point is right in there, as a lot of golf aids are
more expensive. I wouldn't doubt this product could sell big.

~~~
lenkendall
Thanks for the feedback.

------
lenkendall
To add more clarity and transparency, this Kickstarter campaign is being run
by a friend of mine and I'm trying to provide him and his dad with some useful
feedback. Anything would be appreciated.

